

Ask YC: My idea, what do you think? - german

I just submitted two interesting stories and while i was doing that I thought:
I would be easier to have an YC firefox plugin for submissions.
I know that a lot of people here are capable of coding it, so, what do you think a bout this idea?
======
dcurtis
I think it should be kind of hard to submit something, so people don't submit
crap all the time. It should be a long, tedious process to submit an article
so that when you finally find a good one, you feel like you want to embark on
a journey to submit it to News.YC.

------
DarrenStuart
have you tried the bookmarklet?

<http://writewith.com/fun/bookmarklet>

it will do what you want, just drag it on to your shortcuts area.

------
andreyf
_It would be easier to have an YC firefox plugin for submissions_

Really? Copy-pasting a URL is too overburdening? I guess it depends on how
many stories you submit... Maybe a plugin that lets you submit to
programming.reddit, new.YC, and digg at the same time would be nicer.

~~~
marcus
Please don't do that, while a few rare articles might be a good fit for all 3
sites, most aren't. Lets keep the sites separate otherwise we'll have to start
looking for a new hangout.

